# Starter kit vv variable



## andro (3/9/14)

Is for a friend. What is available now on the market as a full kit for somebody that want more than the twisp?
Is the emov any good ? Or vision spinner 2 and kanger aero mini is better?


----------



## TylerD (3/9/14)

@andro Will you mind if I move the thread to who have stock?
Then the vendors can also answer and give input.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (3/9/14)

Emow mega!


----------



## andro (3/9/14)

Sure @TylerD . Lately been so many adjustment to the forum and havent been soo much on it . Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (3/9/14)

andro said:


> Sure @TylerD . Lately been so many adjustment to the forum and havent been soo much on it . Thanks


Jip, I understand @andro . Moved it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (3/9/14)

Noddy said:


> Emow mega!


Normal size emow not good?


----------



## Noddy (3/9/14)

Well, they the same, only tank and battery capacity differs. My comment was made purely because of battery capacity.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (3/9/14)

The eMow is a great starter kit for a noob, high quality battery and tank system. The eMow tanks are one of the best tanks IMO on the market now for noob's. The only issue is that the kit only comes with one battery and one tank, but includes USB charger and wall plug and includes 5 spare coils.

the above kit is available at eciggies.co.za

The next option is the eMow mega kit which is the same as the kit above, but has a larger capacity tank and a 1600 MaH VV battery.

A cheaper alternative is the Evod starter kit which comes with 2x battery, 2xTanks, charger and spare coils.

The Vision Spinner II with either the Aero Tank Mini or Emow mini is also a nice option, but that does not come with a charger or spare coils for the tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

